# Nvidia SLI club



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys post your SLI rigs here as well as anything else SLI about your rig..pics of your SLI ram SLI cards maybe case badges and of course your scores!!!!!

Memebers
Solaris17-SLI 9600GT OC editions


----------

